# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Shpjegime për 30 sëmundje nga specialistët.

## DI_ANA

Zbulimi i faktorëve të rinj që ndikojnë në shfaqjen dhe zhvillimin e sëmundjeve, simptomat e para, trashëgimia, kurat dhe shumë të tjera si këto vazhdojnë të jenë në qendër të punës së shkencëtarëve. Për ta ka ende shumë punë deri në evidentimin e të gjithë arsyeve që shkaktojnë dëmtimin e njërit prej organeve në trupin e njeriut, përhapjen e sëmundjes dhe në fund kurimin e plotë të saj. Pikërisht për këtë arsye, specialistët amerikanë kanë botuar në revistën e përjavshme News Week, një studim të detajuar të trupit të njeriut, të gjitha sëmundjet që mund ti shkaktohen atij, moshat kur duhet të kemi kujdes për veten, si dhe të gjitha rastet kur një sëmundje është e lindur.

 Në suplementin e sotëm ne kemi përmbledhur 30 sëmundjet e para, ndërkohë që një i dytë do të vijojë në numrin e ardhshëm. Përveç emrit të sëmundjes, janë të detajuara me terma mjekësorë e psikologjikë të gjithë faktorët kryesorë në shfaqjen e një sëmundjeje të caktuar, rastet kur duhet të kemi kujdes, numrin e të prekurve në botë për secilën nga sëmundjet e shekullit, veçanërisht llojet e ndryshme të kancerit, alergjive e tjera si këto. Në disa raste, në vend të simptomave, janë dhënë këshilla ose mënyra të reja mjekimi që specialistët sugjerojnë për të prekurit.

1 Bronkiti akut

(Acute Bronchitis) 

Bronkiti akut është një inflamacion i shtresave të brendshme të tubave bronkiale. Ky inflamacion mund të shkaktohet jo vetëm nga infeksionet, por edhe faktorë të tjerë të cilat irritojnë frymëmarrjen, të tilla si duhan-pirja, alergjitë apo kimikate të ndryshme. Zakonisht bronkiti akut shkaktohet nga një infeksion i cili shpeshherë nis që rrugët e lartme të frymëmarrjes, njësoj si në rastin e ftohjes, kur shqetësimet tuaja nisin fillimisht me hundë të zëna e më pas me vështirësi në frymëmarrje. Kjo sëmundje ndryshe nga pneumonia nuk prek mushkëritë. Faktorët e riskut, sipas specialistëve, janë faktorët ambientalë (tymi i duhanit, ndotja e ajrit, infeksionet virale në moshë të vogël); faktorët individualë si raca, seksi, mënyra se si reagojnë ndaj tymit të duhanit apo infeksioneve virale kur janë fëmijë,
deficiti i alfa1-antitripsina (një proteinë që prodhohet nga mëlçia, e pajisur me një efekt të fortë mbrojtës mbi strukturat polmonare).

Simptomat

-Kollë e fortë
-Bllokim hundësh
-Sekrecione nga hunda
-Dhembje në kraharor
-Debulesë
-Mungesë oreksi
-Dhembje koke
-Dhembje muskujsh dhe kockash
-Temperaturë jo e lartë

2  Alergjia

(Allergy)

Alergjia apo kundërveprimi alergjik është ai veprim që ndodh kur sistemi i imunitetit të trupit kundërvepron ndaj diçkaje që zakonisht nuk të bën ndonjë dëm. Ajo që shkakton alergjinë quhet alergjen. Alergjitë mund të shkaktojnë shfaqjen e një sërë simptomash, të cilat varen nga sa serioze është alergjia. I njëjti alergjen mund të japë simptoma të ndryshme në njerëz të ndryshëm. Alergjenët më të zakonshëm janë alkooli, thumbim i bletës apo i ndonjë insekti tjetër, pushi, ushqimi, poleni i luleve, bari, pemët, shkurret, pluhuri i shtëpisë ilaçet, myshku, nikeli. Shumë alergjikë nuk e dinë se janë të tillë deri në çastin kur trupi u kundërvepron në mënyrë alergjike. Në një rast të tillë njeriu duhet të shkojë të këshillohet me mjekun sepse ndonëse alergjia nuk mund të quhet drejtpërdrejtë si sëmundje, simptomat që të jep mund të marrin përmasa dramatike. Me anë të provave në lëkurë mjeku arrin të gjejë ndaj kujt kundërvepron trupi. Në këtë mënyrë alergjiku mund të përpiqet t´iu shmanget vendeve me alergjenë të fuqishëm, por kjo gjë nuk është gjithnjë në dorë të tij. Në këtë rast vuajtjet mund të pakësohen me marrjen e ilaçeve antihistaminike ose në raste të veçanta kortizoni. Ilaçet antihistaminike mund të japin pasoja anësore si lodhje trupore, përkeqësim në përqendrim dhe në aftësi për të reaguar.  Një mënyrë për kurimin e alergjisë është metoda e Hiposensibilizimit me anë të së cilës injektohen në trup doza të vogla alergjenësh, ndaj të cilëve trupi i të sëmurit kundërvepron. Kjo është një përpjekje për të mësuar trupin me këto alergjenë dhe të mos të jetë kaq i ndjeshëm ndaj tyre. Hiposensibilimi injektohet përgjatë disa vjetëve. Në 80 % të rasteve jep rezultat. 

Simptomat

¨Hundë që rrjedhin apo të zëna
¨ Sy të kuq të acaruar që të kruhen
¨ Kollitje
¨ Teshtima
¨ Tharje gjuhe dhe fyti, edhe acarime të tyre.
¨ Vështirësi në frymëmarrje
¨ Diarre
¨ Vjedhje ushqimi
¨ Tharje dhe acarim të lëkurës

3- Astma

(Asthma)
Astma bronkiale, një sëmundje kronike serioze, që dita-ditës po shpeshtohet dhe futet ndër problemet shëndetësore botërore. Në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, prej 1965-1983, sulmet astmatike u katërfishuan, në Angli u trefishuan; por arsyet nuk janë të qarta (kombinim i faktorëve mjekësorë, shoqërorë, psikikë dhe të faktorëve të ambientit jetësor). Shkaktarët e astmës, si edhe të sëmundjeve tjera atopike janë alergjenët e ambientit jetësor dhe të disa llojeve të ushqimit. Këtu hyn në rend të parë pluhuri i shtëpisë, ku gjendet një lloj tenje. Rolin kryesor në shfaqjen e astmës e luan trashëgimia. Trashëgohet paraprirja për të reaguar me manifestime alergjike në kontakt me alergjenët e caktuar; në rastin e astmës me reagime pezmatuese alergjike të mukozave bronkiale, që manifestohet me sulme astmatike. Pra, për tu shfaqur astma nevojitet prirja e trashëguar dhe kontakti me lëndën alergjike. Astmën e shkaktojnë poleni (pluhuri i disa luleve, qimet e bagëtive, pendlat, pluhuri kur i pastrojmë rrobat me furçë, pastaj edhe pluhuri i shtëpisë).

Simptomat

1-Marrje fryme episodike
2-Fishkëllima
3-Shtrëngimi i gjoksit
4-Gërhitje
5- Infeksione respiratore akute
6-Skuqje në fytyrë dhe lëkurë

4- Aborti

 (Abortion)
Aborti praqet ndërprerjen e zhvillimit të jetës fetusit (vezës) në uterus pas ngjizjes së tij deri afërsisht 13 javët e para. Kjo ndërprerje bëhet në rastet kur kemi anormalitet të utetrusit ose vihen re çrregullime gjenetike të fetusit dhe për të ndaluar zhvillimin dhe lindjen e një fëmije anormal. Termat fetus dhe placentë zakonisht përdoren pas tetë javësh shtatzënie, kjo pasi përpara këtyre javëve ka terma të tjerë për të shpjeguar situatën që prodhohet nga bashkimi i spermës me vezën. Çdo vit jo pak, por 1.3 milionë vajza dhe gra në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës zgjedhin të ndërpresin shtatzëninë e tyre. Në gjuhën moderne sot ka shumë terma për të përshkuar vdekjen e një fëmije, të tilla si abort spontan, abort i nxitur (nga faktorë të jashtëm ose të brendshëm të organizmit), abort i shëndetshëm e shumë të tjera si këto. Ajo që specialistët gjinekologë amerikanë theksojnë lidhet ngushtë me faktin se aborti është një ndërhyrje shumë e gabuar për organizmin e gruas, e cila në shumë raste rrezikon të mos ketë më fëmijë të tjetër, por edhe nëse do të ketë, ajo do të dallojë gjithmonë nga shoqet e saj, për shumëllojshmërinë e problemeve që do ti shfaqen gjatë jetës së mëvonshme.

5.  Arterioskleroza

(Atherosclerosis)
Arterioskleroza është ngushtimi i arterieve ose ndryshe kuptohet si reduktim i gjakut në organe jetësore të tilla si zemra, truri dhe zorrët. Gjatë arterioskelozës, arteriet janë të ngushta, të dhjamosur, madje shpesh mjekët e kanë cilësuar këtë zonë edhe si një depozitë e cila gjatë gjithë kohës rritet në mënyrë të pashëndetshme. Arterioskleroza si proces fillon të krijohet shumë ndërmjet moshës 20-25 vjeçare, ndërsa evidentohet në moshën 30-vjeçare e lartë. Arterioskleroza vjen nga depozitimi i lipoproteinave në intimen dhe median e arterieve. Intima dhe mesia janë dy nga tre shtresat e arterieve. Ngushtimi i dumenit (kanalit të arterieve, ka pasoja të këqija në furnizimin e pjesës përkatëse me oksigjen dhe lëndë ushqyese. Nga kjo gjë zhvillohen një sërë sëmundjesh shpesh të rrezikshme për organizmin. Kur këto enë gjaku bllokohen plotësisht, duhen mjekuar me metoda të ndryshme, ndërhyrje kirurgjikale tepër të komplikuara dhe një nga këto është edhe By-pas.

6-Sëmundje mendore

 (Autism)
Sëmundja mendore ndryshe njihet edhe si zhvillim i çrregullt i trurit. Njerëzit me këtë lloj sëmundjeje kanë probleme në komunikim, nuk janë tipa të shoqërueshëm apo socialë. Gjithashtu ata mund të kenë dëshira apo qëllime të pazakonta gjatë jetës së tyre, zhvillime të cilat bëhen edhe më të rrezikshme nëse janë të përfshirë në komunitet. Sipas mjekësisë janë pesë tipa të shfaqjes së çrregullimeve mendore, në tre prej të cilave përfshihen çrregullimi klasik mendor, këtu kemi të bëjmë me sindromin e ashpërisë. Më pas kemi sindromin e çrregullsisë, kjo për nga natyra e veprimit më shumë sesa për mënyrën sesi përhapet sëmundja, e cila prek kryesisht fëmijët dhe shenjat e para të saj janë mungesa e krijimtarisë dhe bashkëpunimi i keq me bashkëmoshatarët e tjerë. Dhe sindromi i tretë, njihet si shfaqja e njomë e sëmundjes e cila prek kryesisht vajzat. Në këtë rast ato kanë probleme me lëvizjet, mënyrën e të shpjeguarit, në shumë raste edhe vështirësi në dëgjim. Sindromi i njomështisë krijohet nga mutacioni i gjeneve, të cilat shkaktojnë gjithashtu edhe shfaqje të tjera të sëmundjeve mendore.

7-Biopsia

 (Biopsy)
Procedura e biopsisë ka të bëjë me procedurën e heqjes së një pjese të hollë, (cipë e hollë) nga organizmi i sëmurë dhe që më pas dërgohet në laborator për ekzaminime mikroskopike. Biopsia ka lindur si nevojë për të diagnostikuar shumë sëmundje, veçanërisht kancerin. Në shumë raste ky proces shërben për të përcaktuar qartë jo vetëm diagnozën, por edhe kurën e trajtimit. Sipas specialistëve ka lloje të ndryshme biopsie, kjo varet nga lloji i organit që do të merret në shqyrtim.
Biopsia në lëkurë merret një pjesë çfarëdo nga lëkura, e cila duhet të jetë mjaft e hollë, ajo hiqet nëpërmjet një bisturie të mprehtë e cila ndihmon gjithashtu edhe mosdëmtimin e plotë të pjesës që do të ekzaminohet.
Biopsia-bërthamë e hollë. Edhe në këtë rast pjesa që merret për biopsi është lëkura e hollë, për marrjen e së cilës në këtë rast përdoret një gjilpërë e hollë. Nëpërmjet së cilës lëkura merret në formë të rrumbullakët dhe pikërisht për këtë quhet biopsia bërthamë. Kjo lloj biopsie shërben për të dhënë informacione shumë të zgjeruara se në rastin e parë.
Biopsi e hapur. Në këtë rast ajo pjesë e lëkurës që nevojitet për biopsi merret gjatë operacionit kur pacienti është në anestezi të plotë. Ajo u bëhet të gjitha organeve të trupit dhe në disa raste nuk është nevoja për ta dërguar pjesën e marrë në laborator, pasi në këtë rast edhe shpjegimi i mjekut që ka kryer ndërhyrjen mund të quhet i saktë.

8-Bulimia

(BULIMIA)
Bulimia është patologji që i përket fushës psikiatrike dhe psikologjike. Pasojat që kanë personat bulimikë janë trupore dhe mendore, madje anoreksikët përfundojnë deri në vdekje, bulimikët jo, ose më saktë, tepër rrallë. Bulimia është sëmundje kryesisht e femrave të cilat duan të jenë sa më të dobëta, nuk shijojnë asnjë gjë nga ato që hanë dhe fillimisht përpiqen të provokojnë të vjella të shpeshta, derisa kjo kthehet në sëmundje. Shkaqet që çojnë në këtë sëmundje janë të rënda dhe janë të karakterit socio-psikologjik. Sipas specialistëve, bulimia është një simptomë e çrregullimeve socio-psikologjike. Gratë përbëjnë rreth 90 për qind të sëmurëve me bulkim nervor. Tek meshkujt kjo lloj sëmundjeje është shumë pak e përhapur. Zakonisht rastet e bulimisë shfaqen tek grupmoshat 15 deri në 20 vjeç dhe zhvillohen edhe më tej me kalimin e viteve. Ashtu si në rastin e anoreksisë, edhe bulimia e dëmton shumë trupin, pasi në këtë rast organizimit i humbasin vitaminat, hidratimi, dhëmbët fillojnë të nxihen me pas dëmtohen fare derisa bien, këta njerëz kanë probleme të shumta gastrointestinale. Njerëzit bulimikë zakonisht janë shumë impulsiv dhe kanë zakone të përditshme që nuk janë aspak sociale.

9. Tumori i Trurit 

(Brain Tumor)
Tumori i trurit është një sëmundje e rëndë në sistemin nervor të njeriut. Sikurse qelizat e pjesëve tjera të trupit edhe qelizat e trurit mund të shumohen pa kontroll. Kanceri i trurit paraqet një shumim të pakontrolluar të indit të trurit si dhe cipave që rrethojnë trurin. Ato mund të jenë malinje (femëror), por nuk zhvillojnë metastaza. Në të shumtën e rasteve ata zhvillohen nga indi lidhor nervor (glia dhe astrocite), por shpesh edhe nga cipat e trurit, ose janë metastaza nga tumore të tjera të trupit. Tumoret mashkullorë (beninje) e shtyjnë indin përreth tyre por nuk rriten brenda në indin përreth dhe nuk zhvillojnë metastaza. Përbrenda kafkës mund të rrisin shtypjen e trurit duke e penguar sistemin e qarkullimit të likuorit. Pasi që ato i shtyjnë dhe dëmtojnë strukturat, që janë të rëndësishme për jetën, është e vështirë dhe gabim të flitet për beninjitetin (mirësinë) e këtyre tumoreve. Shembull për tumor beninj është meningeomi. Tumoret femëror (malinj) rriten duke e infiltruar indin përreth tyre, kjo do të thotë që është e vështirë të gjendet një kufi i mprehtë ndërmjet indit normal dhe kancerit. Pas një operimi të mundshëm mbesin përreth akoma qeliza, të cilat më vonë shumohen dhe krijojnë sërish tumor të trurit (recidiv). Shembull për tumor malinj është glioblastomi. Në përjashtim të disa rasteve të veçanta tumoret e trurit nuk bëjnë asnjëherë metastaza.

Simptomat

¨    Shenja fokale neurologjike varësish nga lokacioni (si mpirje të njëanshme të trupit dhe humbje të pjesshme të shikimit),
¨    Epilepsi të ndryshme dhe
¨    Pasojat e rritjes së shtypjes së trurit si: vjellja, të marruarit e mendve, etj. 

10-Kanceri i Gjirit

Kanceri i gjirit është një nga kancerët më të shpeshtë tek gratë. Kanceri i gjirit prek përgjithësisht shumë gra, madje në disa vende, po ti analizosh në gjithë jetën e tyre i pikasim në 1/10 të grave. Padyshim duket një shifër marramendëse dhe tronditëse. Shumë rrallë ajo zhvillohet tek vajzat e reja, pra tek moshat deri në 30-35 vjeç, ndërkohë që ajo është e shpeshtë te gratë pas moshës 50-vjeçare. Ja pse në disa vende perëndimore të Evropës, depistimi i kancerëve që në moshën e duhur bëhet falas dhe çdo 1 apo 2 vjet nga moshat 50-75-vjeçare. Depistimi mund ti shtojë shpresat për shërimin e kancerëve të këtij lloji në 30%, pasi kanceri zbulohet më herët, pra pa u bërë tumori 1 cm, çka është më e lehtë për ta shëruar. Por ka disa lloj femrash që rrezikohen më shumë se të tjerat veçanërisht ato që nuk kanë pasur fëmijë ose që kanë lindur fëmijë pas moshës 40 -vjeçare. Po kështu dhe ato që kanë pasur probleme me thithat e gjirit, me menstruacionet që u vijnë para kohës në adoleshencë apo që kanë një menopauzë të vonuar. Padyshim edhe ato që pinë alkool. Njihen gjithashtu edhe format gjenetike të kancerit të gjirit, por kjo ndodh rrallë, në 5-8 % te rasteve.  Ndër shenjat e para të kancerit të gjirit mund të veçojmë ndër të tjera një lloj dhimbjeje që në gjuhën mjekësore njihet me emrin mastodynia, ose edhe me shfaqjen e një mase të ngritur në njërin nga gjiret e pacientes. Në ditët e sotme në shumicën e rasteve, kanceri i gjirit zbulohet nga një teknikë që quhet mamografi që bën të mundur zbulimin e një nodule jo simptomatike, d.m.th që ska zhvilluar akoma symtoma tek pacientja. N.q.s tumori është prezent mund të vihet re në momagramë në formë nodule në sqetulla apo edhe mbi klavikul (kocka në formë të shkronjës f që lidh sternum dhe skapulen). Ndër simptoma të tjera mund të veçojme inflamacionin e lëkurës nën të cilën është zhvilluar tumori. Ky lloj tumori njihet me emrin Kancer inflamator i gjirit që do të thotë që kanceri i zhvilluar në këtë regjion shkakton reaksion inflamator të lëkurës, gjë që mund të çojë në dhimbje, ënjtje, temperaturë dhe skuqje gjatë gjithë gjatësisë së regjionit të inflamuar.

MJEKIMI

1) Ndërhyrja kirurgjikale, siç janë lumpektomia dhe mastektomia

2) Terapi radioaktive

3) Terapi hormonale

4) Kimioterapi

5) Ushtrimet fizike të ndryshme

11-Sindromi i Dawnit

(Down Syndrome)
Mongolizmi apo sindromi i Daunit është gjerësisht i përhapur. Shkaktohet nga prezenca e një ekstra kromozomi në çiftin 21 të kromozomeve në secilën qelizë. Të gjitha këto sëmundje gjenetike e zbulojnë një fakt të rëndësishëm: Kodi gjenetik është aq i ndjeshëm dhe i balancuar, dhe i përllogaritur në mënyrë aq minutore, sa që edhe ndryshimet më të vogla mund të kenë pasoja serioze. Një shkronjë më shumë apo një shkronjë më pak mund të çojë deri te një sëmundje vdekjeprurëse apo deri te efekte gjymtuese për tërë jetën. Për këtë arsye është definitivisht e pamundur që të mendosh se një ekuilibër i tillë sensitiv erdhi në jetë nga rastësia dhe u zhvillua nëpërmes mutacionit, ashtu siç mundohet teoria e evolucionit të na bëjë të besojmë. Mjekët tregojnë se sindroma e dawn-it ndonjëherë zhvillohet më shpejt tek disa fëmijë sesa tek disa të tjerë.

Simptomat

¨    Dëgjim me vështirës
¨    Probleme me zemrën
¨    Probleme me sytë
¨    Nivel i ulët i hormoneve
¨    Probleme të skeletit

12-Kardimiopatia

Kardiomiopatia ka të bëjë me ndryshimet që ndodhin në muskulin e zemrës, i cili e ndihmon zemrën që të kontraktohet normalisht. Janë tre tipa të kardiomiopatisë, të bazuara në ndryshimet fizike që i ndodhin muskulit të zemrës: Dilated cardiomiopathy, Hypertropic cardiomiopathy dhe Restrictive cardiomyopathy. Në formën e parë të kardiomiopatisë, muskuli është i dëmtuar dhe tërhiqet dhe lëshohet më tepër. Kështu zemra zmadhohet dhe humbet aftësinë e saj për të pompuar gjak në mënyrë të mjaftueshme. Kjo bën që zemra të dobësohet dhe të humbasë funksionin e saj, duke shkaktuar vdekjen. Shkak për shfaqjen e kësaj sëmundjeje që prek arterien koronare është veçanërisht konsumimi i alkoolit për një kohë të gjatë. Tipi i dytë ka të bëjë me rastin kur muret e muskulit të zemrës trashen në mënyrë jonormale, duke bërë që muskuli i zemrës të mos relaksohet gjatë fazës së mbushjes me gjak. Në disa raste të Kardiomyopatisë hipertrofike, muskuli zgjerohet aq shumë sa mund të bllokojë pompimin e gjakut jashtë zemrës. Ndërsa tipi i tretë ka të bëjë me ngurtësimin e muskulit, ai bëhet i papërkulshëm dhe si pasojë zemra nuk mund të mbushet plotësisht me gjak.

Simptomat

¨Frymëmarrje e pamjaftueshme
¨Lodhje gjatë ecjes
¨Vështirësi në frymëmarrje në kohën kur rri shtrirë. Po ashtu edhe gjatë gjumit
¨Të dridhura
¨Dhembje në kraharor

13. Katarakti

(Cataract)
Kristali i syrit është një strukturë transparente e cila fokuson imazhet në retinën e syrit. Kataraktet janë njolla të errëta në kristalin e syrit. Kjo ndodh kur disa proteina që kalojnë në këtë pjesë të syrit grumbullohen në mënyrë jonormale. Me kalimin e kohës këto grumbullime zmadhohen, marrin formën e njollave të errëta dhe ndërhyjnë në shikim. Kjo pengon depërtimin e dritës në kristalin e syrit. Kataraktet ndryshe quhen ujëvara gjigante apo rrebesh i pamasë, kjo sipas përshkrimeve që u bëjnë katarakteve personat, të cilët humbin shikimin e tyre për shkak të kataraktit. Në syrin e shëndetshëm kristali i syrit dhe retina janë transparente, ndërsa në syrin ku është shfaqur katarakt, kjo pjesë e syrit është e mjegullt. Katarakti mjegullon kristalin e syrit, duke zvogëluar apo edhe penguar plotësisht depërtimin e dritës, çka interferon në shikim. Në shumë raste kataraktet janë të lidhura me moshën. Ato zakonisht shfaqen rreth moshës 40 dhe 50-vjeçare. Por në disa raste mund të shfaqet edhe nga shkaqe apo ndikimi i sëmundjeve të tjera, si diabeti, sifilizi.

Simptomat

¨Shikim i turbullt
¨Vizion (shikim) i dyfishtë, diplopia
¨Ngjyrat i shihni të zbehta
¨Shihni kurorë drite kur shihni objekte të shndritshme
¨I shihni sendet më të shndritshme se zakonisht

14-Celuliti

 (Cellulitis)
Celuliti është një infeksion i rëndë i lëkurës. Me shfaqjen e celulitit bateria depërton nga shtresat e jashtme të lëkurës në ato më të thella, duke krijuar fryrje dhe thellime, që i japin një formë jo të estetike lëkurës. Celuliti është një lloj indi dhjamor në shtresën e nënlëkurës që përmban tufa indi lidhor. Ky ind lidhor, që varion në trashësi dhe është i ndërthurur me qelizat dhjamore, mbahet në atë pozicion nga një rrjet fibrash që e mbron trupin tonë duke rrethuar muskujt dhe organet. Ai është i rrethuar nga një lëng që përveçse e ushqen, përbën dhe një sistem efektiv për eliminimin e mbeturinave. Kur gjithçka funksionon siç duhet, mbeturinat largohen jashtë trupit nga ky sistem, gjë që rezulton në kurba të lëmuara të trupit; kur yndyrnat, lëngjet dhe toksinat mbeten thellë në lëkurë (poshtë shtresës epidurale), indi lidhor trashet dhe forcohet duke dhënë një efekt fryrës. Me kalimin e moshës, shtresat e lëkurës hollohen, çka rezulton në shfaqjen e pamjes së valëzuar të celulitit. Ndryshimi i celulitit me dhjamin është se celuliti, në dallim nga dhjamosja, ndodhet vetëm në disa pjesë të caktuara të trupit; kofshët, të ndenjurat, barku dhe gjoksi. Megjithëse formimi i celulitit varet nga dieta dhe stili i jetesës, pjesa më e madhe e tij është e formuar nga toksina dhe yndyrna të formuara në trup, që mund të prekin gra të çfarëdolloj përmase, peshe dhe strukture trupore.

Faktorët

1- Trashëgimia
2- Marrja e pamjaftueshme e ujit
3- Dieta
4- Pirja e duhanit
5- Tensioni dhe stresi
6- Marrja e mjekimit
7- Mungesa e ushqimeve dhe stili sedentar i jetesës.


15-Hepatitit kronik

(Chronic Hepatitis)
Hepatititi kronik është një pezmatim i mëlçisë. Në rastet e hepatitit kronik, pezmatimi i mëlçisë vazhdon për gjashtë muaj. Këto inflamime mund të jenë të lehta, por në disa raste ato mund ta shkatërrojnë mëlçinë. Ato mund të bëhen shkak edhe për cirrozën në mëlçi. Viruset që shkaktojnë hepatit kronik japin edhe format e shfaqjes së tij, si Hepatit B dhe C, Hepatit D, Hepatit A. Hepatiti C është infeksion viral i mëlçisë i padallueshëm klinikisht nga hepatiti B, por shkaktohet nga një virus i vetëm RNA. Lënda ngjitëse gjendet në gjakun e pacientit të infektuar. Ajo përhapet kur gjaku i infektuar futet në kanalet e gjakut të një njeriu tjetër. Hepatiti A është sëmundje e lehtë, që kalon në më të shumtën e rasteve në mënyrë inaparente. Shërohet pa asnjë lloj problemi. Shumë rrallë mund të shkaktojë komplikacione tek foshnjat dhe fëmijët. Hepatiti B është një sëmundje ngjitëse që prek mëlçinë. Ai shkaktohet nga nja mikroorganizëm i quajtur virus i hepatitit B, që transmetohet nëpërmjet gjakut dhe raporteve seksuale. Në fakt virusi është prezent në gjak dhe në të tjera lëngje biologjike, në mënyrë të veçantë në spermë dhe në sekrecionet vaginale të personave të sëmurë ose mbartës kronikë. Këta persona edhe në mungesë të sëmundjes, përmbajnë agjentin infektiv dhe mund tua transmetojnë personave të tjerë.

Simptomat

1- Dhembje barku
2- Ethe
3- Lodhje ose molisje
4- Humbje oreksi
5- Ndjenjën e vjelljes
6- Zverdhjen dhe urinën e errët

 16-Diarreja

 (Diarrhea)

Sëmundje që shfaqet me dalje jashtë të shpeshta e si ujë, heqja e shpeshtë e barkut. Para një shekulli diarreja ka qenë sëmundja më e përhapur kryesisht tek të rriturit, kjo për shkak të keq ushqyerit dhe mënyrës së jetesës. Diarreja është sëmundje infektive që duhet kuruar medoemos. Diarreja shkaktohet nga bakteret, viruset dhe parazitët. Larja rregullisht e duarve parandalon diarrenë. Afro 2 milionë fëmijë në botë vdesin çdo vit nga diarreja. Varfëria, kushtet e këqija higjienike dhe uji i ndotur i përdorur për të pirë shikohen si shkaktarët kryesorë të kësaj sëmundjeje. Por një studim i ri i kryer në Pakistan tregon se larja rregullisht e duarve pakëson rastet e vdekjes, madje edhe në situata të rënda. Në familjet ku larja e duarve kryhej rregullisht, rastet e diarresë u pakësuan 50 për qind. Studimi tregon se simptomat shfaqen si pasojë e pirjes së ujit të ndotur, apo keq ushqimit. Me gjithë këto kushte të vështira, në vetvete burim sëmundjesh, gjatë studimit u vu re se vetëm si rrjedhim i larjes rregullisht të duarve, rastet e diarresë u pakësuan dukshëm.

Simptomat:

1-Jashtëqitje të shpeshta për gjatë gjithë ditës

2-Zverdhje të lëkurës në të gjithë trupin

3-Ethe dhe në disa raste edhe temperaturë

4-Jashtëqitja në të gjitha rastet është në trajtën e ujit.

17-DIABETI

(Diabetes)

Diabeti është çrregullimi i metabolizmit që reflektohet në paraqitjen e sasisë jonormale të glukozës në gjak, si pasojë e rezistencës së qelizave të gjakut ndaj insulinës, apo si pasojë e sasisë së vogël të insulinës së sekretuar nga pankreasi. Janë dy gjendje që mund të shkaktohen nga diabeti i sheqerit, hiperglicemia (niveli i lartë i glukozës) dhe hipoglicemia (niveli, i ultë i glukozës). Terapia e ilaçeve mund të parandalojë përparimin e mëtejshëm të diabetit tek miliona njerëz, të cilët kanë një stad të lart të rrezikshmërisë të sëmundjes, shumë studime sugjerojnë mënyrat e duhura për ta. Top of Fo.Gati 5 për qind e popullsisë së botës është e sëmurë me diabet, dhe gati 7 për qind janë paradiabetikë. Kjo lloj sëmundje zhvillohet zakonisht në moshë madhore dhe tek pacientët, të cilët kanë nivel të lartë të sheqerit në gjak, sepse qelizat e tyre janë bërë rezistente ndaj insulinës, hormoni që stabilizon ngritjen e sheqerit në gjak. Në Evropë, 8.4 për qind e moshës madhore të popullsisë janë diabetikë dhe 60 milionë janë paradiabetikë. Pas një sërë studimesh dhe testimesh të kryera në pacientë në mbarë botën, rezulton se të sëmurët me diabet kanë më shumë mundësi dhe janë më të ekspozuar se një njeri i shëndetshëm, të preken nga një sëmundje e dytë, e cila përgjithësisht është shumë e kushtueshme për tu kuruar, ku mund të përmenden sëmundjet e ndryshme të zemrës apo dëmtime të veshkës.

Simptomat:

- Pacienti ha shumë

- Pi shumë ujë

- Urinon shpesh

- Humbet peshë

- Mund të ketë kriza të ketocidozës diabetike

18-Disleksia

 (Dyslexia)

Disleksia është mungesa e aftësisë për të mësuar dhe për të folur. Një person i prekur nga disleksia ka vështirësi në të lexuar edhe pse ai mund të ketë inteligjencën dhe motivacionin e nevojshëm për të mësuar dhe për të lexuar. Kështu të sëmurët me disleksi kanë vështirësi në të kuptuarit e fjalëve që ata lexojnë, ata zakonisht nuk i kuptojnë, të cilat i dëgjojnë qoftë edhe nga një person tjetër. Studimet e deritanishme nuk kanë arritur akoma të zbulojnë një shkaktar të vërtetë të disleksisë, por studiuesit mendojnë së gjatë zhvillimit të fëmijës mund të ndikohet në zona të procesit të informimit në tru. Ata mendojnë së në këtë fushë një faktor ndikues është edhe gjenetika. Kjo nuk do të thotë se faktori gjenetik të jetë i trashëguar nga brezi i parë, por duhet kërkuar në rrënjët e familjes. Disleksia nuk shkaktohet nga një paaftësi fizike, siç janë problemet e shikimit apo të dëgjuarit. Personat me disleksi kanë një nivel mesatar apo mbi mesatar inteligjence. Kjo lidhet me faktin se truri i disa njerëzve ka nevojë për një cak më të madh kohor për të marrë, organizuar, kujtuar dhe përdorur informacionin e marrë. Në SHBA, përafërsisht 5 për qind deri në 10 për qind e popullsisë sipas gjasave ka probleme të tipit të disleksisë. Disleksia nuk është një problem që ka të bëjë me shikimin. Nuk janë sytë ata që i shohin gabim fjalët, por truri është ai që ka vështirësi në përpunimin e informacionit vizual. Por duhet treguar kujdes, sepse disleksia nuk duhet të ngatërrohet me problemet që kanë fëmijët gjatë procesit të mësimit të shkrimit dhe leximit. Disleksia nuk mund të vihet re para se fëmija të ketë filluar shkollën.

Faktorët

¨    Vështirësi në kuptimin e fjalëve
¨    Vështirësi në formimin e fjalëve
¨    Ka vështirësi në të kuptuar dhe kujtesë
¨    Formulon me vështirësi mendimet
¨    Edhe pse i lexon nuk i artikulon fjalët

19. Ekzema

(Eczema)
Ekzema është pezmatim i lëkurës që shkakton puçrra të kuqe në lëkurë, e bën lëkurën të thatë dhe me luspa që zakonisht shkaktojnë kruajtje të madhe. Më të prekur prej saj janë fëmijët. Në lëkurën e pigmentuar, pezmatimi paraqitet me ngjyrë si më të purpurt ose ngjyrë kafe dhe lëkura e vrazhdë mundë të jetë si një karakteristikë dominuese. Puçrrat mund të pikojnë dhe lëkura mund të formojë kore. Ekzema ka tendencë zhvillimi te fëmijët e moshës pas 2-4 mujore. Te shumë fëmijë ekzema përmirësohet me rritjen e moshës. Edhe pse nuk i dihet shkaktari, zakonisht këtë ekzemë e lidhin me sëmundjet alergjike (atopike) të astmës dhe alergjisë hay fever. Ekzema atopike (alergjike) paraqitet te foshnjat. Shpesh shfaqet së pari në faqe të cilat nisen të pezmatohen dhe të thahen. Lëkura mund të jetë e skuqur ose në lëkurën e pigmentuar paraqiten hije të purpurta, ngjyrë kafe ose bile edhe të bardhë. Mund të zhvillohet në ballë dhe lëkurë të kokës. Krahas me rritjen e foshnjës, ekzema ka tendencë zhvillimi në trup, dhe në duar nga ana e përparme e bërrylave dhe në këmbë prapa gjunjëve. Gjithashtu mund të paraqitet edhe rreth nyjeve të dorës dhe të këmbës. Në fëmijëri të mëvonshme ekzema zakonisht më rrallë paraqitet në fytyrë, por puçrrat mund të paraqiten prapa veshëve dhe rreth syve. Ekziston një shoqërim mes ekzemës dhe konditave të tjera alergjike, por në shumicën e rasteve nuk është gjetur ndonjë alergji e dukshme ndaj çfarëdo substance që mund ta shkaktojë ekzemën.

Simptomat:

¨    Kruajtje në lëkurë

¨    Lëkurë e skuqur

¨    Flluska të vogla në lëkurë

¨    Njolla të mbuluara me shtresa lëkurë

¨    Lëkura është e thatë

20-Emfizema pulmonare

(Emphysema pulmonale)

Emfizema pulmonare është një gjendje jo normale, patologjike e mushkërive, gjatë së cilës mushkëria me strukturë të ndryshuar është insuficiente (e paaftë plotësisht) për të kryer funksionet e saj biologjike, pra, thithjen e oksigjenit në gjak dhe eliminimin e produkteve finale të metabolizmit, pra gazit karbonik dhe gazeve të tjerë. Dëmtimet e mushkërisë konsistojnë në çarjen, grisjen e fshikëzave alveolare dhe zgjerimin e tyre emfizematik, pra në vend të 100 alveolave për centimetër kub do të kemi 10 alveola më të mëdha. Duhet të kihet parasysh që shkëmbimi i lëndëve ndodh pikërisht në nivelin e ndarëseve, mureve të alveolave, të cilat janë mjaft të pasura me enë shumë të holla gjaku. Është pikërisht grisja e tyre dhe këputja e këtyre enëve të gjakut që zvogëlon kapacitetin filtrues të mushkërisë. Mjekësia sot ka mjaft medikamente që ndihmojnë dhe përmirësojnë këtë gjendje, në vartësi të llojit të emfizemës, pra shkakut që e ka shkaktuar atë.

Faktorët

¨    Mushkëria nuk kryen si duhet funksionin e saj
¨    Dëmtohen alveolat
¨    Vështirësi në frymëmarrje
¨    Zvogëlohet kapaciteti filtrues i mushkërisë
¨    Lodhje e përgjithshme

21-Infertiliteti femëror

Për meshkujt dhe femrat që kanë kryer marrëdhënie pa përdorur mjete mbrojtëse duhet që mesatarisht para momentit të vendosur për të pasur një fëmijë të përdoren mesatarisht për gjashtë muaj këto masa mbrojtëse. Shumë çifte kanë mundësi që të krijojnë një shtatzëni brenda një viti. Por rreth 15-20 për qind e çifteve mund të kenë probleme edhe më gjatë se ky hark kohor. Nëse shtatzënia vonon për një kohë të gjatë, atëherë është e nevojshme që partnerët ti drejtohet mjekut. Mungesa e shtatzënisë mund të vijë si pasojë e problemeve shëndetësore të mashkullit, femrës, apo qoftë edhe të dy bashkë. Në disa raste mund të mos gjendet shkaktari i vërtetë i problemit. Por është normal edhe fakti që me kalimin e moshës femra ta humbasë pjellorinë e saj. Mundësia për një shtatzëni zvogëlohet me kalimin e moshës. Ovulimi, procesi i formimit dhe lëshimit të vezës, me kalimin e moshës bëhet më i ngadaltë dhe më pak i efektshëm. Kjo fillon pas moshës 35-40-vjeçare, dhe realizimi i shtatzënisë shoqërohet me probleme, të cilat mund të reduktohen vetëm nëse trajtohen klinikisht.

Simptomat:

¨    Mosrealizim i shtatzënisë

¨    Çrregullim i ciklit te femrat

¨    Infeksione të ndryshme

¨    Probleme shëndetësore 

21-Infertiliteti femëror22-Temperatura

(Temperature)

Afshi i nxehtë dhe shoqërimi me ethe, ka të bëjë me rritjen e temperaturës së trupit mbi kufirin normal. Ethet janë gjendje që karakterizohen me ngritjen e temperaturës së trupit, për shkak të zhvendosjes së qendrës së termorregullimit në nivel funksional më të lartë se normalisht. Pasojë e kësaj është prodhimi i shtuar dhe lirimi i zvogëluar i nxehtësisë dhe ngritja e temperaturës së trupit. Kemi të bëjmë me çrregullimin e fazës kimike dhe asaj fizike të termorregullimit, me çrast rëndom është më i shprehur çrregullimi i fazës fizike. Zjarrmia është kundërveprimi normal i trupit ndaj një infeksioni dhe një fazë e mbrojtjes së trupit nga sulmet virale dhe bakteriale. Temperatura tepër e lartë trupore është simptomë e kësaj sëmundjeje. Fëmijët i kap lehtë zjarrmia. Por zjarrmia jo gjithnjë do të thotë se fëmija është i sëmurë. Nëse fëmija është tepër i gjallë, për shembull luan plot gjallëri, temperatura mund të shkojë deri tek 38,5 gradë pa qenë shenjë e ndonjë sëmundjeje. Normalisht ajo zbret me një gjysmë grade pas prehjes. Nëse temperatura zbret, atëherë nuk bëhet fjalë për zjarrmi.

Faktorët

¨    Djersitje
¨    Të dridhura
¨    Dhembje koke
¨    Dhembje muskujsh
¨    Mungesë oreksi

23-Gripi
(Flu, Influenza)

Gripi është një sëmundje ngjitëse e shkaktuar nga virusi i familjes orthomyxoviridae. Është një sëmundje sezonale dhe shkakton dëmin më të madh midis të moshuarve dhe fëmijëve. Si epidemi e gripit, ose grip i rëndë, merret kur 10-20% e popullsisë së një regjioni janë të infektuar. Bartësit më aktivë dhe njëherazi kryesorë të infektimit janë fëmijët. Shkaktarë të epidemisë dhe pandemisë janë viruset epidemikë të grupit A dhe rrallë herë të grupit B. Këto viruse janë në gjendje të ndërrojnë gjatë kohës molekulat antigjene të sipërfaqes: Hemaglutin (H) dhe Neuraminidase (N) dhe më këtë gjatë një ri-infektimi depërtojnë sistemin e imunitetit të njeriut. I sëmuri duhet të kontaktojë menjëherë shërbimin mjekësor, kur përveç se ka kollë e ka edhe të vështirë për të marrë frymë. Gjendja e të ftohurit shkaktohet nga viruset, po ashtu edhe gripi. Viruset që shkaktojnë gripin përhapen në ajër nga i sëmuri dhe janë ngjitëse nga personi i sëmurë tek të tjerët apo ambienti përreth. Simptomat e gripit mund të shfaqen në çdo kohë dhe zakonisht zgjasin nga dy deri në katërmbëdhjetë ditë. Trajtimi i gripit kërkon regjim, përkujdesje dhe trajtim mjekësor, po ashtu edhe vaksinime në periudha epidemish. Për të ndikuar në parandalimin e sëmundjeve gripale dhe ftohjes, është e nevojshme të lani shpesh dhe plotësisht duart tuaja dhe fytyrën për të shmangur viruset. Po ashtu, shmangni dhe kontaktet me persona të sëmurë.

Faktorët

- Ethe, Të dridhura
- Kollë
- Temperaturë e lartë
- Fyti i irrituar
- Dhimbje të muskujve

24-Artiti Reumatik

(Arthiritis rheumatic)

Sertësi dhe dhimbje kur njeriu lëviz janë simptomat tipike të artritit reumatik. Kyçet ënjten, dhembin dhe në rastin e një malcimi të rëndë bëhen të nxehta. Më e zakonshmja është që kyçet preken po aq shumë në të dyja anët e trupit. Kjo sëmundje mund të ndryshojë shumë midis njerëzve të ndryshëm. Përveç se shqetësime në kyçe, deje dhe muskuj, njerëzit me artritin reumatik mund të kenë edhe simptoma të tjera si gunga reumatoide në nënlëkurë. Ato shfaqen në vende të tilla në trup ku ushtrohet shumë shtypje ndaj lëkurës, si për shembull tek bërrylat apo në gishtërinj. Më i rrallë është malcimi në pleurë, cipën e zemrës apo në sy. Në rastin e një malcimi të përhapur njeriu ndjehet i lodhur në mënyrë të dukshme. Shqetësimet janë herë më të forta e herë më të dobëta dhe periudhat më të mira këmbejnë me më të këqijat. Simptomat shtohen shpesh kur njeriu stërmundohet dhe ngarkon kyçet, në rast infeksionesh, kur është ftohtë dhe ndonjëherë edhe kur është nxehtë. Gratë preken në më tepër se dyfishin e rasteve sesa burrat. Artriti reumatik mund të shfaqet në të gjitha moshat, por mosha mesatare tek ata që sëmuren është 55 vjeç. Kjo sëmundje gjendet në të gjithë botën dhe është pothuajse njëlloj e zakonshme në të gjitha anët e botës. Studiuesit nuk kanë arritur akoma të sqarojnë shkaqet që çojnë në artritin reumatik. Me sa duket ka shumë faktorë që marrin pjesë. Është konstatuar se ka disa prirje të trashëgueshme që përbëjnë një rrezik më të madh për tu kapur nga artriti reumatik.

kurimi

1-Bëni dy herë në javë ushtime gjimnastikore të lehta
2-Merrni here pas herë, (një herë në dy ose tre muaj) tableta multivitaminë
3-Jetoni në ambiente që nuk janë të ftohta
4-Bëni, plazh çdo vit, dhe e rëndësishme është që të shtriheni në rërën e mëngjesit dhe mbazdites
5-Pini sa më shumë çarja me bimë jeshile
6-Përdorni ujë mineral
7-hani sa më shumë fruta më vitaminë C dhe A
8- Sa herë që ndjeheni të lodhur përdorni paracetamol, ose medikamentë të tjera për përmbajtje paracetamoli

25-Dhimbja e stomakut

(Stomach ache)

Një zgjerim ose varg zgjerimesh në pjesën pararendëse të kanalit ushqyes, në të cilin bluhet ushqimi. Sipas ekspertëve kjo është pamja që ka stomaku gjatë keqfunksionimit të tij. Çdo 24 orë krijohen gjashtë deri shtatë litra lëngje në kanalin midis stomakut dhe zorrës nga gjëndrat e pështymës, stomaku, pankreasi, tëmthi dhe zorra e hollë. Megjithëse njerëzit më të shëndoshë priren të kenë oreks më të madh, madhësia e stomakut (dhe jo madhësia e trupit) duket se ndikon ndjenjën e ngopjes gjatë dhe pas ngrënies. Efektet stimulatore të nikotinës sjellin mbiprodhim të acidit të stomakut, duke kultivuar kështu një terren për ulcera peptike. Inflamacioni i stomakut - gastriti - dhe ulcerat peptike janë më të përhapura në alkoolikët. Alkooli i marrë me aspirinën ose analgjezikë të ngjashëm rrit rrezikun për gjakrrjedhje nga stomaku, veçanërisht në njerëzit me ulcera të stomakut.

Cfarë është ulçera në stomak

Ulcera është një lloj plage e lokalizuar në stomak (ulcera gastrike) ose në duoden (fillimi i zorrës së trashë). Këto dy lloj ulcerash karakterizohen nga prekja e faqes së stomakut dhe të duodenit. Kjo gropë fillestare, më pas zgjerohet nga inflamacioni i cili shpesh është i dhimbshëm. Në formën klasike (30% e rasteve) pikasim një dhimbje që i ngjan djegjes në bark, e cila e rrezaton këtë dhimbje edhe anash apo në kurriz. Dhimbja ka ritmin e vakteve të ngrënies dhe shfaqet një çerek ore pas ngrenies. Pra, pacienti vuan pas çdo ngrenie dhe dhimbja zgjat 2-3 javë dhe më pas zhduket pas disa javësh apo muajsh 

26-Dhimbjet e kokës

(Head ache)

Dhimbja e kokës na dëshpëron të gjithëve dhe sipas shkencëtarëve në Harvard, gjysma prej nesh preket nga ajo të paktën një herë në muaj. Specialistët kanë zbuluar se përveç njerëzve kronikë, pjesa tjetër e popullsisë ka më shumë shqetësime gjatë muajve të verës. Pasi në këtë kohë ekspozimi në diell është i madh, dhe kjo shkakton çrregullim. Megjithatë, pjesa më e madhe e dhimbjeve të kokës nuk shkaktohet nga ndonjë sëmundje. Sheqeri i pakët në gjak mund të shkaktojë dhimbje koke. Ata që zgjohen në mëngjes me dhimbje koke mund ta kenë si reagim ndaj sasisë së pakët të sheqerit në gjak, të shkaktuar nga mungesa e ushqimit në stomak gjatë natës. Mund të jetë rezultat i sëmundjeve apo lëndëve kimike. Ekspozim i vazhdueshëm ndaj përbërësve të nitratit të potasiumit të ushqimeve, gjë që zgjedhon enët e gjakut, mund të krijojë një dhimbje koke me goditje. Një në 100 persona rrezikon ta ketë dhimbje koke kur kalon orgazmë. Studimet kanë treguar se kjo është tre herë më e zakonshme tek burrat, kjo sipas kërkimeve në Universitetin e Mancesterit. Dhimbje të papritura dhe të forta gjatë kohës së orgazmës mendohen se vijnë nga ndryshimi i qarkullimit të gjakut. Megjithatë mjekët pranojnë se në përgjithësi ata që vuajnë, ndjejnë një presion të lehtë rreth kokës, pra simptomën universale, por mund ti dhembin edhe muskujt e qafës dhe shpatullave. Ato mund të shoqërohen edhe me stres. Shkaku ekzakt është i panjohur; mund të përfshihen disa faktorë. Dhimbja e kokës nga tensioni shkaktohet të paktën pjesërisht nga mënyra si nervi i kokës, qafës dhe shpatullave ndjen dhimbje. Kontraktimi i muskujve i shkaktuar nga stresi, depresioni, ankthi dhe pozicioni i qëndrimit mund të shkaktojnë një dhimbje koke; po kështu edhe mbushja e dhëmbëve, muzika e lartë dhe lodhja e syve.

27- Kolesteroli

(Cholesterol)

Kolesteroli është substancë lipidike (e yndyrshme) e domosdoshme për organizmin. Ai ndihmon në fabrikimin e çdo qelize e gjithashtu në fabrikimin e hormoneve dhe shumë substancave të tjera. Por rritja e përqindjes së kolesterolit në gjak (hyperkolesterolemiesë) mund të jetë shumë e dëmshme për organizmin. Kolesteroli fabrikohet në mëlçi, por ne e marrim dhe nga ushqime të ndryshme si psh veza, djathi qumështi, mishi të brendshmet e kafshëve si mëlçitë, zemra e të tjera. Rritja e përqindjes së kolesterolit në gjak përbën faktorin kryesor të sëmundjeve të artereve, kryesisht të zemrës. Kolesteroli është një faktor gjithashtu i aksidenteve vaskulare cerebrale dhe i sëmundjeve trombo-embolike. Idealja është më pak se 2 gram për 1 litër gjak, ndërkohë që limiti është 2 gram deri në 2.5 g për 1 litër gjak. Tepër e lartë është kur kalohet 2.5 g për 1 litër gjak. Për të ulur përqindjen e lartë të kolesterolit nuk duhet të pini cigare dhe nëse pini mundoheni ta ulni numrin e tyre deri sa ta ndaloni krejtësisht.  Merruni me ushtrime fizike në mënyrë të rregullt. Mbani një peshë ideale (pesha ideale është ajo që keni pasur kur keni qenë 25 vjeç), kujdes me alkoolin, mundohuni të mos konsumoni shumë yndyrnat, favorizoni zarzavatet dhe frutat. Favorizoni më tepër konsumin e peshkut se sa të mishit. Përdorni më shumë vajin e ullirit se sa gjalpin në përgatitjen e vakteve. Kujdes me ëmbëlsirat e ndryshme, sepse bëhen gjithnjë me shumë vezë, po ashtu duhet të largoni nga ushqimet tuaja gjalpin, djathin sallamet e ndryshme.

Si ulet kolesteroli

1-Për të ulur përqindjen e lartë të kolesterolit nuk duhet të pini cigare dhe nëse pini mundoheni ta ulni numrin e tyre deri sa ta ndaloni krejtësish
2-Merruni me ushtrime fizike në mënyrë të regullt. Mbani një peshë idele (pesha ideale është ajo që keni pasur kur keni qenë 25 vjeç)
3-Kujdes me alkoolin, mundohuni të mos konsumoni shumë yndyrnat, favorizoni zarzavatet, dhe frutat.
4- Favorizoni më tepër konsumin e peshkut sesa të mishit.
5-Përdorni më shumë vajin e ullirit se sa gjalpin në përgatitjen e vakteve.
6-Kujdes me ëmbëlsirat e ndryshme sepse bëhen gjithnjë me shumë vezë, po ashtu duhet të largoni nga ushqimet tuaja gjalpin, djathin sallamet e ndryshme.

28- Pankreasi

(Pancreas)

Pankreasi është një gjëndër në bark që lëshon një lëng tretës
    (lëngun pankreasor) në zorrën dymbëdhjetëgishtore, përmes një ose më shumë tubëzave. Pankreasi prodhon edhe disa hormone të rëndësishme, duke përfshirë edhe insulinën. Pankreasi është një organ në formë pyke, me gjatësi rreth 14-20 cm, gjerësi 4 cm, shpesh 1.5-2cm dhe 65-80 gr. i rëndë (tek gratë peshon pak më lehtë) dhe ka ngjyrë të kuqërremtë ose të përhirtë kur është në fazën e veprimtarisë së dendur prodhuese. Ai gjendet pas shtyllës kurrizore. Për shkak të vendosjes së thellë, pankreasi nuk është i lehtë i kapshëm nga vëzhgimet mjekësore dhe sëmundjet e tij janë në përgjithësi të rënda dhe të vështira. Sëmundjet më të shpeshta janë: Ndezje (pankreasi i thjeshtë, nekrotik ose hemorragjik)

Këshilla

1-Përdorimi i alkoolit është një ndër faktorët kryesorë për dëmtimin e pankreasit.
2-Mbipesha shkakton gjithmonë çrregullime në organizëm dhe dëmtime të pankreasit.
3- Daunil (i njohur në Shqipëri) është ilaçi që stimulon pankreasin, duke rritur në këtë mënyrë sasinë e insulinës që derdhet në gjak.
4-Prej dëmtimit të pankreasit shkaktohen ndezje (pankreatit i thjesht, nekrotik ose hemorragjik), tumoret, cistet, diabeti dhe gurët në veshka, tëmth etj.

29-kanceri në stomak

(Stomach cancer)

Kanceri në stomak ndodh kur qelizat në një pjesë trupi fillojnë të mos funksionojnë mirë. Ka shumë lloje kanceri dhe zhvillimi i tyre do të vijë vetëm si pasojë e rritjes jashtë kontrollit të qelizave jo normale. Lloje të ndryshme kanceri sillen në mënyrë të ndryshme. Kanceri në mushkëri, në gjoks, në vaginë dhe kanceri në stomak janë sëmundje shumë të ndryshme. Sëmundja rritet me ritme të ndryshme dhe i kundërpërgjigjet në mënyra të ndryshme mjekimit. Njerëzit me kancer kanë nevojë për një mjekim që i nevojitet llojit të kancerit në stomak që ata kanë. Nëse një person mjekohet për një lloj tjetër kanceri në stomak, atëherë sëmundja ekzistuese do të zhvillohet duke u rrezikuar edhe jetën. Kanceri i stomakut quhet ndryshe edhe kanceri gastrik dhe fillesën e tij e ka pikërisht aty, në stomak. Stomaku është i ndarë në 5 shtresa të ndryshme. Kanceri mund të zhvillohet në secilin prej këtyre seksioneve. Duke filluar nga shtresa më e jashtme, numërohen 5 shtresa dhe shtresa më e brendshme quhet mukozë. Acidi i stomakut dhe lëngu tretës janë të përbëra nga shtresa e mukozës. Shtresa tjetër quhet submukoza dhe është e rrethuar nga muskulaturë, një shtresë muskujsh që lëviz dhe përzien stomakun. Dy shtresat e tjera janë subceroza dhe ceroza që janë dhe pjesa mbyllëse ose mbështjellëse e stomakut. Shtresa më e jashtme e stomakut është ceroza. Pjesa më e madhe e kancerit në stomak fillon bë mukozë. Kanceri mund të zhvillohet edhe më thellë për shkak se infekton edhe shtresat e tjera. Sa më i thellë të bëhet dëmtimi aq më e vështirë është të kurohet kjo sëmundje. Kanceri në stomak mund të zhvillohet me ngadalë në shumë vjet. Ai nuk shfaqet në mënyrë të papritur. Pasi kanceri zhvillohet ka shumë ndryshime që ndodhin në pjesën e brendshme të tij. Ndryshimet e fillimit nuk sjellin shumë simptoma ndaj dhe në pjesën më të madhe të rasteve janë të pa kuptuara.

Këshilla

1- Përdorni sa më shumë fruta dhe perime. Një dietë e pasur me futa dhe perime të freskëta, sidomos ato të pasura më shumë vitaminë C, kanë rezultuar se kanë një ndikim të madh në mbrojtjen kundrejt kancerit në stomak.
2- Evitoni nitratin dhe potasiumin. Këta përbërës nitrogjen njihen se janë shumë të dëmshëm dhe japin më shumë mundësi zhvillimit të kancerit të stomakut. Gjenden më së shumti në mish, sallam, salçiçe.
3- Limitoni duhanin, ushqimet që përmbajnë djegës si dhe që janë shumë të kripësuara. Në vendet që tymoset shumë dhe që preferojnë ushqimet më shumë kripë është vërtetuar se kanë një nivel më të lartë të prekurve nga kjo sëmundje.
4- Limitoni konsumimin e alkoolit. Alkooli mund të shkaktojë ndryshime në qelizat dhe mund të çojë drejt kancerit.
5- Limitoni mishin e kuq. Konsumimi i sasive të mëdha të mishit të kuq, sidomos nëse është i skuqur, rrit mundësinë për zhvillimin e kancerit të stomakut.
6- Vizitohuni tek mjeku nëse keni simptoma të ulcerës, si dhimbja e stomakut, djegia apo të vjelat.

30- Impotenca seksuale

(Sexual impontence)

Shumë kujt mund ti ketë ndodhur që në shtrat të ketë një mashkull, që nuk e merr i pari iniciativën për të bërë lojëra në seks. Dhe në rastet kur ajo e merr e para iniciativën, ai ofendohet, pasi me këtë veprim nuk mund të ndihet më mashkull. Për psikologët ky është një problem vërtet kompleks, i cili në të vërtetë do parë me shumë kujdes, pasi mund të bëhet fjalë për një sëmundje, impotenca. Për shumë meshkuj problemi i ereksionit është vërtet i dukshëm, gjë e cila i bën ata të ndihen vërtet në hall. Në këtë mënyrë ata përpiqen të devijojnë një marrëdhënie, duke mos shprehur dëshirën për asgjë. Në këto raste duhet të përpiqeni që fillimisht ta bëni atë të ndihet rehat dhe të mos ndihet keq nga ky problem. I thuaj që mund ta ndihmosh dhe të organizoni lojëra në krevat, të cilat e ndihmojnë atë të arrijë atë që dëshiron. Përpiqu ta kuptosh. Lëre që ai të tregojë fantazitë e tij seksuale, që e ndihmojnë atë të ndihet komod në seks. Madje edhe në rastet kur disa gjëra nuk ju pëlqejnë duhet të punoni me një strategji të kujdesshme për ti treguar se kjo që ai kërkon mund të realizohet, por do shumë punë. Sigurisht që për rastet kur ai është vërtet impotent, gjëja e parë që duhet të bëni është ti drejtoheni një mjeku. Këto çrregullime janë dëmtime që ndodhin gjatë ndonjë stadi të ciklit seksual, të cilat pengojnë partnerët të shijojnë kënaqësinë që lind gjatë aktivitetit seksual.

Simptomat

Tek të dy partneret e çiftit:
1-Mmungesa e interesit ose dëshirës për seks
2-Paaftësia për tu ndierë i kënaqur

Tek burrat:
1-Paaftësia për të arritur erektimin
2-Paaftësia për të mbajtur erektimin gjatë gjithë aktit
vonesa ose mungesa e ejakulacionit
3-Paaftësia për të kontrrolluar ejakulacionin në kohën e nevojshme (orgasmës mashkullore)

Tek gratë:
1-Paaftësia për tu përqëndruar
 2-Paaaftësia për të arritur orgasmën femërore 

Tirana Observer

 Shkruar nga Blerina Kaca, Elberta Spaho

----------


## Eda64

po me pelqeu kjo tem shum dhe i lexova me vemendje,une dua ta di personalisht qe dua ta di ,per temen hepatitis viral chronic e dua pak me te zgjeruar si perhapet kjo semundje tek femrat sidimos ?me teper ja ngjet burri gruas apo gruaja burrit kte virus se eshte nje semundje qe ne shumicen e rasteve ta merr dhe jeten dhe eshte shum e rendesishme kjo tem prandaj dua scarime te metejshme si te ruhemi nga  ky virus?ju lutemi qe te jap shpjegimi nje specialist per kte tem ,mos i merrni gjerat qesharake ,ne ne disa raste ne forum i kthejm gjerat qesharake por kjo tem eshte shum serioze per shendetin e njeriut ,dhe per jeten e njeriut mundesisht,prandaj ju lutemi te me jepni spjegime te duhura per kte problem dhe si duhet luftuar ky virus ne cofte se nje femer apo mashkull ne moshave te rritura e ka ne gjak. flm

----------


## kleoparta

do doja disa informacione mbi semundjen e lekures psiriase skyriose

----------


## Gjenco

Rubrike mjaft interesante, por ndoshta kerkon spacio me te gjere dhe ndoshta ndoshta organizimin e nje forumi te vecante. 
Kjo per faktin se problemet e shendetit jane kudo te pranishme rreth nesh.
Per secilen nga semundjet e pershkruara shkurtimisht me lart nepermjet internetit jane krijuar forume te vecanta per konsultime e shkembim mendimesh edhe me mjeket. Nje panel e tille i vecante ku pacientet mund te shkembejne eksperienca me njeri tjetrin si dhe bashkebisedojne me nje mjek eshte ndoshta me i nevojshme per diabetin, tendionin arterial, ateroskleroza etj.

----------


## DIDIBE

kam pasur nje aksident komunikacioni  dhe jam lenduar ne pjesen e qafes (unayat0
sipas mjekut kam diagnozen CERVIKO BRONCHIALE (MYELOPATHIA).
Ju lutem kush me pergjigjet se qka eshte kjo ,qka jan pasojat ne te ardhmen  dhe si te vazhdoj me sherimin.
paraprakisht ju faleminderit per pergjigjejet tuaja

----------


## maratonomak

kjo eshte me te vertete nje teme e dobishme dhe i jam mirenjohes anetarit qe hapi kete teme ;


doja me shume informacione mbi ;

semundjet e stomakut 

simptomat , dhe mjekimin dhe gjithashtu tregoni edhe mjekime popullore ose produktet ushqimore qe ndihmojne per mjekimin dhe parandalimin e cdo lloj semundjeje si psh mjalti , frutat perimet dritherat dhe barerat .


alergjite sezonale stinore ne sistemin e frymemarjes;


reumatizma dhe ndikimi qe jep ne trup moti i lagesht ,[jetoj ne nje ishull ne te cilin per cdo stine te vitit ka nje perqindje te larte te motit te lagesht ].


hepatiti B 


steriliteti dhe fekondimin artificial [in vitro].


e di qe po kerkoj shume , por gjithsesi mund te ndihmoj cdo kush me dhenien e informacioneve .

----------

